# Best mechanical canister filter?



## essjay (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi All....

I'm curently running a Juwel Rio 400 that still has it's internal filter installed. In addition to this I have a Eheim 2329 wet/dry thermo canister filter.

I have installed underwater jets for additional circulation.

What I would like to do is this.

1. Remove the internal Juwel filter
2. Remove the underwater jets pump.
3. Install a good cannister filter with high output flow
4. Connect this filter to my underwater jets.

So what I'm looking for is a high output mechanical cannister filter. Currently I'm considering the Fluval FX5 as it has quite a high output but the downside is that it might not be the easiest to change the filter pads bi-weekly when installed in the aquarium cabinet.

I think the combined output of the filter and pump I'm replacing is about 2000L per hour so I'd be looking for something at least this size.

Thanks


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi essjay

thought I would reply as no one else appears to have...

FX 5 is a good filter and there are some excellent articles out there for increasing the media volume. As with all larger canister filters, if you want to house it in the cabinet then measure carefully (I just learnt this the hard way). The Ehiem Pro II is an excellent filter as well and, if some of the reviews are to be believed, a better one â€" but I have no personal experience to offer on that one.

You may want to look at filters with two inlets if you are going to attach your outlet to the underwater jet system, or you will have to redirect all the jets towards the single intake. Alternatively keep the jet system as is and install the canister (which I would probably do).

In the end Iâ€™m not sure I have helped much â€" sorry


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Darn faulty forum.. double entered my reply


----------



## essjay (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm constantly changing my mind over which filter I should go for. I've also gone and bought a Turbo Twist so that has to enter into the equation.

There's a new Eheim connister out in the next few weeks called the Ecco Pro. It can pump 750l (200gal) an hour and only uses 8w. So my current thinking is to maybe install one of these and run the outlet through the UV and back into the tank.

I could install two and combine the outputs into a Y piece and only have one hose back into the tank to the jets. But that is getting messy and do I really need 675gal per hour filtration for a 100gal tank?


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Essjay

Part of the answer is depends on what you want to keep, the other part is that the l/ph quoted on filters are always done with no hoses and no media, so you can expect you filter performance to dip anywhere between 40% and 60%, depending on media and the height the filter has to pump. I have a 600 Litre tank and run an Eheim Pro 3 and an FX 5, which turns the tank between 5 to 6 times an hour, so you wouldnâ€™t be fare out by aiming for 675 gals p/h on a 100 gal tank.

As for the Y piece â€" Personally I wouldnâ€™t. I would put one through the jet system and put one on a spay bar. This would greatly reduce dead spots and would give you the option to increase oxygenation quickly (by just point the spray bay up).

Best of luck and let me know what you finally decide.


----------



## essjay (Jan 12, 2007)

I decided in the end to go for an Eheim 2126 filter. It's pump is rated at 950lph and has an inbuilt heater. This heater will act as my backup should the heater on the Eheim 2329 Wet Dry thermo break.

The 950lph is a drop on what is currently going through the UGJ's but it should be enough to create some water movement.

Between the 2126 and 2329 I have a theoretical turnover of 2000lph and the tank is 400l.


----------

